# Pelvicachromis taeniatus



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a pair , that i got as a wild pair from a friend of mine who works at a lfs.


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

What morph are they as the pictures aren't clear enough to tell?


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

the yellow morph


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Nigerian Yellow? That would be great as the fish is seldom imported. (The last time being almost out of the memory of anyone) Any chance of some clearer pictures of the pair?


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

i will try tommrrow


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

The photos posted are to blurry to make a good identification, but from what I can see, the subject fish are not from Nigeria. They look to be from south-west Cameroon.

Randall Kohn


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Pelvachromis Love the color


----------

